# Gawith Hoggarth & Co. – Dark Bird’s Eye



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Bird's Eye
Tobacco description:_ "This is a combination of dark-fired whole leaf Virginias and mid-rib fine cut Kentucky leaf rolled and sliced to make 'bird's eyes'. This fine shag cut was preferred by fisherman and sailors because it was very easy to pack and light." _

















In The Tin/Pouch
The cut of this tobacco is the same as with Kendal Kentucky, a shag cut that is made of long thin strands of tobacco. It is light to dark brown in color and has a strong earthy and smoky smell with just a hint of chocolate. I found the moisture level of mine to be just a tad on the wet side, so I gave it a few minutes of drying time. However, I also smoked it without any drying time to see how it would fare. 

The Burn
This tobacco lights very easily, though as with Kendal Kentucky it can be a bit unruly on the charring light. Once lit this stuff burns rather quickly, but not at all hot. I only smoked it in a briar pipe, but I had no moisture or gurgle problems at all. Even without any drying time I had no issues with moisture, the only difference I could find was that there may have been a bit of steam in the smoke toward the end of the bowl with the undried tobacco. That could have been all in my head though. 

The Smoke
When I smelled this tobacco in the bag I could tell this was going to be one of those strong tobaccos, and the flavor of the smoke doesn't let down. If I had to describe it in terms of other tobaccos, I would say it isvery similar to a mix of Brown Bogie (though a bit less robust), and Irish Flake. It is a smooth and strong mix that's flavor is a bit hard to nail down. I would say it has a fresh earthiness, like Irish Flake, and a bit sweeter than Brown Bogie, though not at all a sweet tobacco. It also has a smokiness to in, though not in a latakia way, more like the way Kendal Kentucky has a smokiness to it. I also could taste no Lakeland flavoring at all, which may or may not be a good thing depending on your taste. This tobacco produces volumes of rich smoke that is also bite free from what I could tell, I even tried to smoke itway faster than it should be smoked, and while it did get hot it didn't bite.

The Packaging, and Price
This is a bulk tobacco that can be purchased from a variety of online tobacco shops. I purchased mine from www.smokingpipes.com where it starts at $5.79 an ounce. It is also available from www.pipesandcigars.com sells it starting at $4.73 an ounce. 

The Bottom Line
This stuff is good, though very similar to other tobaccos. It seems to have a lot of the same flavor profiles of Irish Flake, but its cut makes it much easier topack and smoke. Mine did not have any Lakeland flavor, but since this is a bulk tobacco it may have all evaporated off by the time I got it. This is a good high nicotine smoke that is good for those times you need a swift kick of nicotine. If the flavor is a bit too strong for you or the room note is not as pleasant as the others around would like, I find that if you add some Captain Black Gold to it, it sweetens both the room note and the flavor. Captain Black Gold seems to work best for this because the cut is very similar, I call it Black Eye. This is an all-around good smoke that should please both those of you who are new and experienced pipe smokers as it is easy to prepare and smoke, as long as you want a strong robust smoke. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
A tour of drug store blends, stop five: Lane Limited - Captain Black Gold
Orlik- Golden Sliced
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson- Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's ChocolateFlake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - English Luxury
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's- Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
Lane Limited - Bulk #182 BLWB
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice review! Now you made me want to order some.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Nice review! Now you made me want to order some.


Always glad to inspire a little TAD :lol:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This stuff is the bee's knees! I've got a couple of pounds cellared, and can't seem to have enough. 

It does smoke so nice and cool too. I've found it can make a hand scalding hot pipe smoke cool to the touch.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent review!
The "unscented" version is a staple for me.
It's the perfect on-the-go blend. . .sturdy, easy to pack, and gentle on the tongue.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

One of my favorite pipe tobaccos. I have over a pound in storage!


----------

